# Corns gone missin



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Barely noticed corn thief maybe 40 feet up in a tree easy job to plug em in the ear with my scorpion.tough guy I give it to me took a sec for him to drop.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

What a shot!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nice shooting Scorpion rule's the pen area....~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You mess with the Scorpion , you're gonna get stung .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Haha well done.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers boys


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great shoot!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I really hate to see animals suffer like that. I wish people would not post this sort of thing. I certainly am not against hunting either. Can you imagine the pain this animal sustained? If you can't...

Very nice slingshot...a masterpiece frame.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I really hate to see animals suffer like that. I wish people would not post this sort of thing. I certainly am not against hunting either. Can you imagine the pain this animal sustained? If you can't...


He was dead before he hit the ground those were just nerves but for next time I will leave a description and warning for the more sensitive people on here. Sorry about that


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

No apologies necessary, I'm not taking your most welcome post(s) personally and thank you for caring. I had edited my post but have problems with the edit showing up in time, was suggesting posters put some sort of "Warning, graphic" on a video so those of us who are animal sensitive would not open the vid.

I realize I am in the minority likely and certainly don't want to put a fly in the soup, hunting is both necessary and, as well, fun for many, as it was for me in pre war years too. I ate my fair share of squirrels which also died miserable deaths so I wear no halo.

I thank you again for

1. Your posts on this forum

2. Your consideration you just displayed

3. Your great shot

4. Your fine choice of slingshots!

I should have not worded my post so abruptly, and should have included the addendum I wrote herein.

Pax Vobiscum


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Is that a modified Scorpion and how are the bands attached ?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> Is that a modified Scorpion and how are the bands attached ?


OK I sees it now. Did you put the Pro Attachment System on yourself or did it come with it ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

fsa46 said:


> fsa46 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a modified Scorpion and how are the bands attached ?
> ...


That's my custom scorpion by bill Hays and it was made with integrated pocketpredator pro clips.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> IMG_20160312_175528.jpg
> 
> Barely noticed corn thief maybe 40 feet up in a tree easy job to plug em in the ear with my scorpion.tough guy I give it to me took a sec for him to drop.


Awesome shot brotha! What ammo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

theTurk said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_20160312_175528.jpg
> ...


38 Cal lead ball


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Right up side the head! Great shot! Really nice slingshot!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> IMG_20160312_175528.jpg
> 
> Barely noticed corn thief maybe 40 feet up in a tree easy job to plug em in the ear with my scorpion.tough guy I give it to me took a sec for him to drop.


I'm digging that paracord lanyard bracelet . Where'd you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

i just bought the paracord at wally world and copied a guy on a youtube video and made it at home costed me 2.00 and 5 minutes of work


----------

